# Pokemon Adventures



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2008)

​



			
				Summary said:
			
		

> *Pok?mon Adventures*, released in Japan as _*Pocket Monsters SPECIAL*_ (ポケットモンスター SPECIAL, _Poketto Monsutā SPECIAL_), is a Pok?mon-related manga based on the video games. Satoshi Tajiri once stated that the Pocket Monsters Special series is closest to what he imagined the Pok?mon world to be: "This is the comic that most resembles the world I was trying to convey.
> 
> _Pok?mon Adventures_ is divided into several distinct parts, and these, in turn, are divided further into volumes and many smaller chapters. There are eight major divisions at present, with six of them completely published, and one of them partially-published, as manga in 32 volumes. Each of the various chapters all coincide with their respective games released on the portable Nintendo systems.​
> Pokemon Adventures includes all the Gym Leaders, places, and opponents from the game. There's plenty of action as trainers named Red and Blue explore forests, jungles, cities, and caves in search of Pok?mon and excitement. But can they foil the schemes of Team Rocket, a mysterious group of villains who want to use Pok?mon for evil?




And if you haven't read it already, you need to get with the program. I'm currently at Vol. 6, excellent read, it is.


----------



## Ai_Kotobuki (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, i too have been searching for the pimping project but to no avail. Assist us


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 1, 2008)

i honestly didnt know pokemon had a manga.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 1, 2008)

And it's a good one, unlike the anime.You cand readi it here: this


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Apr 1, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> i honestly didnt know pokemon had a manga.



There are a few different Pokemon manga iirc. I haven't read any of them yet so I'm not sure how long they are. I think some are pretty short though, but there is a longer running manga out there.

There probably is a thread for the pokemon manga in this section, but might not be that popular that isn't getting posts a lot and the search function might not be that good. I suggest joining the pimping project, which requires membership. Go to user cp, then group memberships and subscribe to the pimping projects or trading posts (not sure which one works - try both ), which should give you access to a new part of the forum and search there. I tried to apply before, but it seems that I failed for some reason, so there may be a requirement for it. . Anyway, I think Kira Yamato is taking care of it for now, though I don't know how often he checks it out or how popular that thread is, but you should try and check it out at least to find some clues that you are looking for because I think it is more popular than the actual manga thread.


----------



## Kuran (Apr 1, 2008)

pokemon manga


----------



## Ziko (Apr 1, 2008)

Just read the two first volumes of this manga and I actually like it!
I hate the anime, because of the stupid characters and the same things happening over and over.
However, I LOVE the games, and thats exactly what makes me love this manga.
The manga is based on the Games, and not the anime. You see places you remember from the games and you read about certain happenings that really happen in the old GB games.

So far, I'd have to say Green is my favourite character, he just looks cool and I like his Pokemon, however, Im not even finished with the Red saga.
And I absolutely LOVE that the characters keep catching Pokemon, not like the anime where he catches one, then 50 episodes passes by, then he catches another one, then another 50 episodes pass by, and then he gives one of his old pokemon away.
Where I am right now, Red has only gotten 4 badges, but he still has a pretty impressive party: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Pikachu, Poliwrath, Snorlax, Gyarados, Ivysaur and a Aerodactyl, and thats only the Pokemon he currently has in his Team, I wont even write all the one's he has at Oak's.




The manga is also more "bad ass", you see, in the manga, Red catches alot of Pokemon and encounter even more. And the manga is also a bit more violent, now of course, this IS Pokemon, so dont expect blood, alot of death and so on. However, what you WILL see, is Pokemon used to attack people, Team Rocket threatening to KILL people and alot more that they would never show in the anime.

So if you like the games, or like Pokemon overall, I'd check this out


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2008)

there?s a pokemon manga?
I don?t want to check it out, but I guess I have to
Stupid pokemon... still a special place in my heart

^and thanks for the good review on this manga


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 1, 2008)

The pimping project had like a whole other volume thats not on one manga.  I seem to remember that the translations were up to gold/silver.  I don't really care about those, I'd rather just wait till it focuses on Red again (which it does).


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm now at the yellow saga

The manga is really cool, and has some cooler tactics in them instead of the anime which was just plain lame.

I also love the manga for not the overwhelming pikachu love (well a lil in the yellow arc but that's because it's based on yellow version)

I see poliwhirl as Red's true first pokemon and Poliwhirl is one of my favs so that's instant win for me.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 2, 2008)

Koga is GAR.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 2, 2008)

The Pokemon Special Manga is indeed great...


BUT I CAN'T FIND MORE CHAPTERS DX...

I'm stuck in the middle of the silver/gold saga ./ _ \.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 2, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Blaine is GAR.



Fix't.

I really love this manga.  It's been a few users since I have read this.  The Yellow Saga was really good, I read it before I read Red Saga. It was a bad move, I know.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 2, 2008)

Got Volume 1-16 now, even though I've only read till Volume 10  Will try getting 16-23 tomorrow!

The manga kicks the anime's ASS!


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I've read the "Red" series, but is Yellow worth reading, because I heard at the end:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Red and Blue get frozen forever? W.......T........F?!!!  I mean, I'm okay with some dark elements in a Pokemon series, but that seems like going overboard!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 2, 2008)

nah... just keep reading.. every saga has it's main plots and all sagas are linked... well.. I'm on vol 11 now XD...


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 2, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> nah... just keep reading.. every saga has it's main plots and all sagas are linked... well.. I'm on vol 11 now XD...



Oh okay, I read that not all hope is lost for you-know-who, so I'll check Yellow (and beyond) out.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 2, 2008)

The volumes can be found in this thread on PokeCommunity.  Volumes 13, 14, 15 are in the second post before you panic like I did.

Enjoy.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 3, 2008)

ha ha ha... i also got lost in that place (that's why i asked for uploads) but while randomly lurking i found the manga section.. inside the general section ...


----------



## firefist (May 6, 2009)

I really enjoy the series. In the past I always wished for the anime series to be more like the games lol.
Red Arc was awesome, Yellow Arc was good, especially the end was great and the Gold Arc was pretty good too with an awesome ending. If they would only turn it into an anime. that would be


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 7, 2009)

I remember reading the red saga years back. So I guess I'll have to start off with the Yellow saga now that I have found a few good sites to read it from. =P


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2009)

Now on the Gold arc.

I've really gotta find motivation to read it. Ironically, I really want to as well.


----------



## firefist (May 10, 2009)

Since Heartgold and Soulsilver are comming out, do we also get them in the pokespecial manga starring gold, silver and crystal?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 10, 2009)

Firefist said:


> Since Heartgold and Soulsilver are comming out, do we also get them in the pokespecial manga starring gold, silver and crystal?



After D/P and Platina's new arc finish


----------



## El Torero (May 10, 2009)

red - the trainer
green - the breeder
blue - the evolver
yellow - the healer
gold - the hatcher
silver - the trader
crystal - the catcher

I wonder what are the specialities of ruby, sapphire, emerald, diamond, pearl and platina


----------



## firefist (May 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> red - the trainer
> green - the breeder
> blue - the evolver
> yellow - the healer
> ...



Did they even get their Pokedex's from Oak?
I didnt read that much after g/s/c but isnt ruby the guy for contests, and sapphire for fighting?


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

I've read up until the end of the Kanto Saga. It's not bad.


----------



## Ziko (May 11, 2009)

Maybe I should pick this up again. I stopped at the beginning of the Gold saga. I guess I'll look for some chapters!


----------



## Stroev (May 11, 2009)

This really is a surprising read for any anime viewers. A lot more serious, yet still holds a bright mood.

And nice fights too. Poke'mon is pretty high up there whne it comes to power and strength, just below OP and YuYu Hakasho a bit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 5, 2009)

Volume 29 was a damn good finale for the Emerald arc, I have to say.

Yeah, and in case someone doesn't know, they've got up to Volume 29 on Manga Traders.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

Ah, I dropped this. I don't actually know why. I'll be finding my place and continuing as soon as possible


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Aug 2, 2009)

*pokemon manga?*

my friend recently told me about a pokemon manga with things like blood just more adult-oriented in general. anyone know if he's BSing me or not?

also, if its true, can someone tell me where to find it?


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 2, 2009)

Mowgli Uchiha said:


> my friend recently told me about a pokemon manga with things like blood just more adult-oriented in general. anyone know if he's BSing me or not?
> 
> also, if its true, can someone tell me where to find it?



There is a bit of blood, and Pokemon battles are _serious business_.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2009)

There's a thread on this, and yes, there are epic, tactic and action oriented battles.

*EDIT:* Link removed


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2009)

So what happened to Yellow?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 3, 2009)

It seems I should give this a chance. Once I finish reading some of the manga I'm currently reading I'll pick this up.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 3, 2009)

So he start with a Charmander this red right?


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Aug 3, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> So he start with a Charmander this red right?



No. The character, while named Red, is not equated with the the Red Version of the game. In the second chapter, I think, he gains his Bulbasaur. Sorry if that spoiled anything for you. But its the second chapter. 

Also, while the anime has retarded reasons why Pikachu can beat a ground type, like it has a "metal horn" does not happen. While strategy happens, it based on the trainers will, bravado, and ingenuity to do so. Not Dues Ex Machina.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 4, 2009)

I started reading this just for the lulz. Now I can't wait for the next scanned part (WHERE IS VS ROSENADE II!!!)

Gotta love Ruby and his pokemons!


----------



## Stroev (Aug 4, 2009)

It's a surprisingly great series.

Gotta love Gold and his rod/pool stick/whatever.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 4, 2009)

About time you guys got hip to it


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Aug 4, 2009)

Red (from Pokemon Adventures ) >x1000000000000000000 his game and anime counterparts.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2009)

Mider T said:


> So what happened to Yellow?



Yeah I'd like to know this too, and I mean after the Gold/Silver timeskip and beyond.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 4, 2009)

I am just about to begin the gold and silver story. IMO It is the one I hav been looking for mostly


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find the Platinum Arc?


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 4, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I am just about to begin the gold and silver story. IMO It is the one I hav been looking for mostly



Hey man can you tell me if the main character is the boy or the girl from G/S also and in case is the boy does he get Cyndaquil like he does in anime?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 4, 2009)

The main character for the G/S arc is Gold 

Currently reading that arc, on vol. 9


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2009)

Just started reading this after getting bored off my pants rewatching the anime.



Stroev said:


> This really is a surprising read for any anime viewers. A lot more serious, yet still holds a bright mood.
> 
> And nice fights too. Poke'mon is pretty high up there whne it comes to power and strength, just below OP and YuYu Hakasho a bit.



My sentiments too! Giovanni is fucking badass. Loved the way he finished off the two Magmars with his Cloyster.

Really recommend this read. Pokemon and people die  And the fights are pretty epic. Cute and funny too


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2009)

Giovanni's fight with Red was epic.

Now if the anime and the games were like this...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

The Pokemon anime makes me cry, for what could have been


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2009)

1st season and first movie were boss, though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

Mewtwo is way more badass in the manga than he was in any movie.


Just wait and see.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2009)

"I will use my body as a bullet!"

/blaine vs. mewtwo


----------



## The Imp (Aug 13, 2009)

I would read this but i don't wanna ruin my childhood memories of pokemon. 

Nostalgia makes everything seem better.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

This manga > anime nostalgia 

Read


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2009)

This won't ruin nostalgia at all.

And I'm at the Gold arc. Is that a fishing rod or a pool stick he has?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

Pool stick.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

Emlan

Accounts are free. They've got up to Volume 30.


----------



## Berry (Aug 14, 2009)

Pokemon will always be special to me. (The first anime OP was hammered into my memories forever )   

I'll give this manga a go...

For old times sake


----------



## Stroev (Aug 14, 2009)

You will not be disapointed.


----------



## Fran (Aug 15, 2009)

Epic. I loved the change of character to Yellow's perspective. 
Reading Lance vs. Blaine now, and fucking badass Mewtwo, love it 


And what's this new plot twist, yellow's a loli?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2009)

Spoiler that shit, the newcomers might not wanna be surprised.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 16, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Spoiler that shit, the newcomers might not wanna be surprised.


You were surprised?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually yes.

Don't judge me.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2009)

oi guys In what chapter are you actually??


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2009)

Well I'm at 346, but I can't speak for everyone else.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2009)

In really?? I only have read until the first volume of Ruby & Saphire


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2009)

In the cover of 269 says that Sakura is waiting for _the_ day and that she's waiting for it silently and strongly.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 16, 2009)

My e-mail is cancelled, so I have no way to DL those at the moment.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

Make a new email or a fake one from that site


----------



## Stroev (Aug 16, 2009)

Lying is _bad_.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm up to Crystal's first appearance, it's really far superior to the anime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

Ch.356-364 are now out.

Finally getting into the meat of the Diamond/Pearl arc


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm meh on DP arc


----------



## Platinum (Mar 3, 2010)

We are finally getting into the good parts of this arc.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 4, 2010)

You guys made a new thread and didn't tell me  And here I was even being active in the old one.

Best moment remains Green busting out the three birds


----------



## Damaris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm re-reading the Yellow arc. I forgot how much I love her. pek


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> You guys made a new thread and didn't tell me  And here I was even being active in the old one.
> 
> Best moment remains Green busting out the three birds



I got to admit that was a great moment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2010)

My favorite moment (or I guess battle) was Red w/Mewtwo versus Giovanni w/Deoxys


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

Mewtwo is the greatest of badasses. Bisecting a building with a fucking spoon.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> My favorite moment (or I guess battle) was Red w/Mewtwo versus Giovanni w/Deoxys



That was just great.

My favorite part though is probably the final fight in the G/S/C arc.


----------



## Wade (Mar 5, 2010)

Pokemon ? Now are you serious ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

Wade said:


> Pokemon ? Now are you serious ?



Clearly you haven't read the manga.

The anime is a disgrace and not to be mentioned.

The manga is goodness and brings happiness to its readers.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> That was just great.
> 
> My favorite part though is probably the final fight in the G/S/C arc.



Seeing two generations of trainers come together to take on Pyrce was awesome. 

Although, by that token the _latter part_ of the Emerald Arc was amazing. 

Gold, Crystal, Ruby, Sapphire, & Emerald teaming up to revive Red, Green, Blue, Yellow and Silver and eventually all of them coming together to take on the enemy in an epic confrontation.

The only thing that would have made that arc better than the GSC arc would have been if they showed the Pokedex owners tournament in it's entirety instead of only showing the result of one of the matches (Crystal being defeated by Green)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> The only thing that would have made that arc better than the GSC arc would have been if they showed the Pokedex owners tournament in it's entirety instead of only showing the result of one of the matches (Crystal being defeated by Green)



I regret not knowing/seeing that tournament so much.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 5, 2010)

R/G/B arc, Yellow arc and G/S/C arc are my favourites.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2010)

Wade said:


> Pokemon ? Now are you serious ?



Thank you for your outstanding contribution to our discussion.

Now go away.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2010)

I loved the Fire Red Leaf Green arc pek pek 

Mewtwo vs. Deoxys= Total mega fucking win.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 5, 2010)

HG/SS is starting off nicely.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Mar 6, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> My favorite moment (or I guess battle) was Red w/Mewtwo versus Giovanni w/Deoxys



There is truth in this post. 



Kira Yamato said:


> [...] The only thing that would have made that arc better than the GSC arc would have been if they showed the Pokedex owners tournament in it's entirety instead of only showing the result of one of the matches (Crystal being defeated by Green)



This would have been so much win. 



Platinum said:


> Thank you for your outstanding contribution to our discussion.
> 
> Now go away.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2010)

Damaris said:


> HG/SS is starting off nicely.



Link to the HG/SS chapters? 

Also am I the only one who misses goofy/pervy gold from Gold Silver stories? 

I mean he's grown up and no longer the cool silly kid he used to be. 

On another note: 

I hope his Pichu (or is it Pikachu now ) evolves into a Raichu. ohpek pek


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2010)

Man I'm still in the mid-early stages of D/P  How are you caught up to HG/SS


----------



## Damaris (Mar 6, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Link to the HG/SS chapters?



i'll try and find 'em, but the trouble was that some guy on /a/ was image-dumping the chapter...and i forgot to save the pages 



Taurus Versant said:


> Man I'm still in the mid-early stages of D/P  How are you caught up to HG/SS



i quit D/P...just couldn't take it.


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 6, 2010)

So question. Idc if im spoiled or anything, but who is the strongest trainer in the series.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I know Lance had a city busting dragonite, but red was able to controll both Mewtwo and Deaoxys if I remember right.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2010)

Jinibea why are you so obsessed with power levels?

Anyway pretty much every main character has controlled or battled with the legendary Pokemon of their arcs.

But Green had the Bird Trio caught and Ruby had a Celebi so those would be the strongest ones that were actually caught in Pokeballs.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 7, 2010)

The strongest Trainer is obviously the user of Mewtwo and Deoxys, Battler Red.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2010)

Damaris said:


> i quit D/P...just couldn't take it.



I couldn't do it, because each arc always finds a way to connect to the next. The connect between Ruby/Sapphire -->Fire Read/Life Green--> then Emerald would have been lost if I skipped over the less interesting arc (I'll leave that one to your imagination)


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Jinibea why are you so obsessed with power levels?
> 
> Anyway pretty much every main character has controlled or battled with the legendary Pokemon of their arcs.
> 
> But Green had the Bird Trio caught and Ruby had a Celebi so those would be the strongest ones that were actually caught in Pokeballs.



I don't know I just like fights and stuff. 

Just the teenage boy in me. 

Well thank you for telling me.


----------



## armorknight (Mar 7, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> So question. Idc if im spoiled or anything, but who is the strongest trainer in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In terms of training skill and battling prowess, I'd say Red or Emerald.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Mar 7, 2010)

Red is the strongest in my opinion. 

I haven't finished reading the Diamond and Pearl arc or have even started the Platinum arc...
And others are already reading the HG/SS arc...


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 7, 2010)

Is the pokemon manga any good only thing I know about it is apparently Red got turned to stone...by only thing I know I mean the only thing I know.
Was just browsing wikipedia and it's all "in (forgot what arc it said) Red and someother dudes are turned to stone and revived later".

Is the manga as fun to read as the games are to play?


----------



## firework (Mar 7, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> Is the pokemon manga any good only thing I know about it is apparently Red got turned to stone...by only thing I know I mean the only thing I know.
> Was just browsing wikipedia and it's all "in (forgot what arc it said) Red and someother dudes are turned to stone and revived later".
> 
> Is the manga as fun to read as the games are to play?



yes it is, imo.
also red was turned to stone, read it to find out why and how he escaped (itll probably shock you who saved him though)

The person who saved him was

*Spoiler*: __ 



Giovanni


----------



## Damaris (Mar 7, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I couldn't do it, because each arc always finds a way to connect to the next. The connect between Ruby/Sapphire -->Fire Read/Life Green--> then Emerald would have been lost if I skipped over the less interesting arc (I'll leave that one to your imagination)



Emerald was my least favorite. :33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2010)

firework said:


> yes it is, imo.
> also red was turned to stone, read it to find out why and how he escaped (itll probably shock you who saved him though)
> 
> The person who saved him was
> ...




You're probably confusing it with the time he was frozen into an ice statue during his battle with the Elite 4, Bruno.

Red, Yellow, Blue, Green, & Silver were all turned to stone during 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Leaf Green/Fire Red arc and were turned back to normal thanks to Emerald (who made the wish on Jirachi,), Ruby, Sapphire, Gold and Crystal during the Emerald/Battle Frontier Arc.


----------



## Wade (Mar 20, 2010)

So I heard that Ash's dad was Mewtwo.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

I could actualy dig into this . I have never played the games , and find the anime abhorent , but somehow I realy like "Team Rocket" .


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2010)

Chapter 20 Raw


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Not that high a demand I'd say , and some positive scanners could possibly not like to be linked to this thing . I mean , the only thing comes up for most people when they say "Pokemon" is the goddamn anime .

I felt realy sorry for the Critic when he reviewed the movie and complained that the movie didn't explain the back story behind the series , cause the anime _doesn't have that _.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, the anime is horrible.

Why can't they adapt Pokemon Special/Adventures into an anime?


----------



## Wade (Mar 20, 2010)

I usually read articles that say that Pokemon gotta catch'em all is better than Pokemon adventures. Ash is a better main character and Mewtwo seems more powerful in it as well.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't give a flying fuck about Ash . I wanna know about Team Rocket .

Heck ya know what's funny ? A while back I saw a spoof "trailer" video of pokemon on youtube which actualy claimed Giovani was Ash's dad . It was stupid , but even so I bought it for about half a minute cause it would have been the _first _plot twist in this _entiere _series . How pathetic is that ?


----------



## livinlaravers (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> I could actualy dig into this . I have never played the games , and find the anime abhorent , but somehow I realy like "Team Rocket" .



Dont worry, this is really really different than the anime, and also 1000x better than the anime


----------



## Wade (Mar 20, 2010)

livinlaravers said:


> Dont worry, this is really really different than the anime, and also 1000x better than the anime



How so ? Tell us more about it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Wade said:


> How so ? Tell us more about it.



All it needs to achieve that is to have a single plot longer then one instalment .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

Pokemon Special is a little bit violent as well  the anime is more for little kids, without plot and *way too *repetitive.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but don't other series for the same demographic usualy _have _a plot ?


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 20, 2010)

Wade said:


> How so ? Tell us more about it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

That legit , as in not fan made ?


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope Gold evolves his Pikachu into a Raichu.....


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> That legit , as in not fan made ?



Is legit, it was in the chapter 14


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> That legit , as in not fan made ?


Why would he post it if it wasn't?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

You asking why someone would do something that doesn't make sense....on the internet ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> You asking why someone would do something that doesn't make sense....on the internet ?


No, I mean, Wade asked why Pokemon Special is better than the anime, so why would he post a fan made picture as an answer?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 21, 2010)

Things get flat out awesome in this series. And it gets a little End of Evangelionish at the end of the FireRed LeafGreen arc, IIRC.


----------



## tom (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't wanna read the whole thing, so can someone please tell me which chapters have mewtwo being awesome?


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone got a link to the new Heart Gold Soul Silver chapters?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 22, 2010)

HG/SS is not out, at least last time I checked. It's on the Platinum arc.

As for Mewtwo...

I"LL USE MY BODY AS A BULLET


----------



## Heretic (Mar 27, 2010)

BUMP to this awesome manga that is 150% better than the anime and should totally be animated.

I heard that HG/SS arc begins on the 25th of March. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 27, 2010)

Question, I have read Red's arc and Yellow's arc, but I have yet to read the rest.  Do I need to read all the arcs or can I just skip to arcs where Red or Yellow are the main focus again?  Are they even in the story now other then the beginning?

I don't like some of the generations of pokemon so some of the arcs don't interest me.


----------



## Bender (Mar 28, 2010)

^

Wellllll, I didn't think it was necessary to read Yellow either - but ya kind of got to. That is, if you don't want to miss any important plot points, that will play in future chapters.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

I wonder if we are just going to get chapters scanned in bunches for now on.

That seems to be where we are going.


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 28, 2010)

The manga is so so but Ash is still better than any protagonist of the manga


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 28, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> The manga is so so but Ash is still better than any protagonist of the manga



You did this just to get negs, sucks for you though, I don't neg...ever.

Anyways stopped reading as soon as I hit the gold arc (at the aipom/honchkrow bit), it's not that I dislike gold...but I feel like this is not going to be an interesting arc...and now the manga is on hold for me.
Some put some confidence back in me, or is the gold arc one of the least interesting arcs n I should just trek through it?

I feel the idea of the strength of the trainer starting all over again kind of discouraging...I know he'll get strong soon enough but will he fight Red?


----------



## Wade (Mar 28, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> BUMP to this awesome manga that is 150% better than the anime and should totally be animated.



No it's not.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2010)

Where is the HG/SS chapters


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> The manga is so so but Ash is still better than any protagonist of the manga



Hurr Durr.



ensoriki said:


> You did this just to get negs, sucks for you though, I don't neg...ever.
> 
> Anyways stopped reading as soon as I hit the gold arc (at the aipom/honchkrow bit), it's not that I dislike gold...but I feel like this is not going to be an interesting arc...and now the manga is on hold for me.
> Some put some confidence back in me, or is the gold arc one of the least interesting arcs n I should just trek through it?
> ...



The Gold/Silver/Crystal Arc is probably my favorite of the series and has an epic final battle.



Wade said:


> No it's not.



What a great argument.



Atlantic Storm said:


> Where is the HG/SS chapters



We aren't even caught up with the D/P/P scans and probably won't be for a while.


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 28, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> You did this just to get negs, sucks for you though, I don't neg...ever.



Not really, i just said the truth


----------



## Heretic (Mar 28, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> The manga is so so but Ash is still better than any protagonist of the manga



seriously? Why do you like a gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like ash? He's constantly crying/bitching, his pokemon are weak/never evolve, and his character is very nearly 1-dimensional.



Wade said:


> No it's not.



you dont think this is better than the anime? Why not? I find this much more exciting and inducive. The fact that it has a clear plot is also very nice


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 28, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> seriously? Why do you like a gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like ash? He's constantly crying/bitching



No, he doesnt.




furinkazan88 said:


> his pokemon are weak/never evolve



Actually now are evolving & Red hasnt evolved his pikachu.



furinkazan88 said:


> and his character is very nearly 1-dimensional.



That is false too


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

Dang that sucks. I hate the D/P arc


----------



## Heretic (Mar 29, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> Actually now are evolving & Red hasnt evolved his pikachu.



Ash hasnt evolved his pikachu after 8 years >.>
And i see that you're all opinion and no fact.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 29, 2010)

Meh, I'm trying to read the D/P arc but I'm not really interested in it. I only checked to see if they explained the Old Chateau but nothing.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 29, 2010)

Red/Mewtwo vs Giovanni/Dexoys is epic.

So is Yellow vs Lance.


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 29, 2010)

Im just chapter 9 but this manga is better than the Anime ever was


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 29, 2010)

> So is Yellow vs Lance.


That was really one of the best. I was on the edge of my seat reading it.


----------



## livinlaravers (Mar 29, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> You did this just to get negs, sucks for you though, I don't neg...ever.
> 
> Anyways stopped reading as soon as I hit the gold arc (at the aipom/honchkrow bit), it's not that I dislike gold...but I feel like this is not going to be an interesting arc...and now the manga is on hold for me.
> Some put some confidence back in me, or is the gold arc one of the least interesting arcs n I should just trek through it?



The latter part of the GSC saga is awesome, it makes my favorite arc.
The part where Crystal is the focus bored me a lot though :/


----------



## Ziko (Mar 29, 2010)

Volume 32 is the latest scanned/translated volume right?


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Volume 32 is the latest scanned/translated volume right?



Yes.

BTW Is the D/P arc good?


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2010)

Furinkazan88 said:
			
		

> BUMP to this awesome manga that is 150% better than the anime and should totally be animated.



Indeed it should be


----------



## Kuya (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmmmm looks interesting


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 30, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Red/Mewtwo vs Giovanni/Dexoys is epic.
> 
> So is Yellow vs Lance.



which arcs are those battles in???


----------



## livinlaravers (Mar 30, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> which arcs are those battles in???



Fire red & Leaf green arc


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2010)

My favorites were:

Green vs Red
Giovanni & Deoxys vs Red & Mewtwo
Blaine and Yellow vs Lance

And no, the D/P arc is not good.


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 30, 2010)

I just started yellow arc and damn is the beginning boring


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> which arcs are those battles in???



Yellow vs Lance is near the end of the Yellow arc
Giovanni and Deoxys vs Red and Mewtwo is near end of Fire Red and Leaf Green arc,


----------



## Randalor (Mar 31, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> BTW Is the D/P arc good?



Yes it is.


----------



## Heretic (Mar 31, 2010)

Randalor said:


> Yes it is.



how does it compare with the R/B/G or G/S arcs? better or worse?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 31, 2010)

It's not good at all.


----------



## Randalor (Mar 31, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> how does it compare with the R/B/G or G/S arcs? better or worse?



I dont know, it still has not been completely traducided


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2010)

I like the D/P arc, it's not my favorite by far but it's good.


----------



## shadowhighwind (Mar 31, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> Ash hasnt evolved his pikachu after 8 years >.>
> And i see that you're all opinion and no fact.



8 years? That is false.
And those werent opinion, those were facts


----------



## Amatsu (May 3, 2010)

I saw this really cool pic once where Red, Gold, and Ruby parodied the Yugioh 10th anniversary movie. I thought about making that my new sig but I haven't been able to find that pic ever since the first time. 

and I really need to read more of the comic. I just wish it wasn't all on mangafox. Site freezes on me far too often cause of their shit ads.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> I saw this really cool pic once where Red, Gold, and Ruby parodied the Yugioh 10th anniversary movie. I thought about making that my new sig but I haven't been able to find that pic ever since the first time.
> 
> and I really need to read more of the comic. I just wish it wasn't all on mangafox. Site freezes on me far too often cause of their shit ads.



This may be what you are looking for:


----------



## Amatsu (May 3, 2010)

Legend said:


> This may be what you are looking for:



THANK YOU

I've been searching /a/ for weeks trying to get that picture again.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2010)

No prob


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2010)

You've activated my TOXIC SPIKES! You're Blue Eyes White Dragon Dragonite is mine now!


----------



## Amatsu (May 4, 2010)

I activate my POKEMON GOD CARD!

ARCEUS! SMITE THE HERETICS!


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2010)

Rayquaza the Sky Dragon! Winged Dragon of chomp! Machamp the Tormentor!

Unleash thy power(at this point I have no idea)


----------



## Amatsu (May 4, 2010)

I would think GARchomp would be more like the dark magician. 

and more like Winged dragon of Arceus and Mewtwo the tormentor.


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2010)

I thought Dark Magician could be the exception and be a pikachu, due to it being like a mascot.

Also, pumped for Black and White manga!


----------



## Jinibea (May 5, 2010)

I LOVE RUBY.


"Thats not beautifull..." laughing my fucking ass off. An Mudkips hilarious.


----------



## Stroev (May 6, 2010)

So that makes OM still the best. :jojo:


----------



## firefist (May 7, 2010)

I dropped it after the G/S/C arc. How's the R/S/E arc?


----------



## Respite (May 7, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I dropped it after the G/S/C arc. How's the R/S/E arc?



Its good stuffz-


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

Well damn I'd better get going.


----------



## Jinibea (May 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So that makes OM still the best. :jojo:


ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA 


Firefist said:


> I dropped it after the G/S/C arc. How's the R/S/E arc?



The pokemon manga hasn't dropped in quality. It's still pretty amazing.

Has anyone ever thought about Nominating this for Manga of the month?


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

Many have, but of course competition can be tough.


----------



## Jinibea (May 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Many have, but of course competition can be tough.



We will just have to rekindle peoples love for pokemanz.


----------



## Amatsu (May 7, 2010)

haha after I finish the Yellow arc I'll be starting Pokemon GX starring Gold. 

Yellow arc is pretty amazing so far.


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> haha after I finish the Yellow arc I'll be starting Pokemon GX starring Gold.
> 
> Yellow arc is pretty amazing so far.



How far are you? 

Hurry and catch up to Ruby and Saphire


----------



## Amatsu (May 9, 2010)

I'm in the G/S/C arc now. Currently Gold just met up with Whitney in Cherrygrove City.

I can't wait to get to Ruby and Sapphire. I'm kinda anxious to get to Houen

Oh and...

POKEMON BATTLES ON MOTORCYCLES!

Great now I'm picturing Ruby doing just that.


----------



## Stroev (May 9, 2010)

Was this the first visit to Cherrygrove? Don't remember that.

Mask of Ice has been introduced. And has gained a hundred thousand points in the coolness category.


----------



## Jinibea (May 9, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> I'm in the G/S/C arc now. Currently Gold just met up with Whitney in Cherrygrove City.
> 
> I can't wait to get to Ruby and Sapphire. I'm kinda anxious to get to Houen
> 
> ...



To me Jhoto was good, but it dragged a little.

Ruby and Saphire is fast pace.


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Has anyone ever thought about Nominating this for Manga of the month?



Featured Manga of the Month June 2010: Pokemon Special


----------



## Amatsu (May 9, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Was this the first visit to Cherrygrove? Don't remember that.
> 
> Mask of Ice has been introduced. And has gained a hundred thousand points in the coolness category.



Well now I'm actually around Crystal vs Suicune. I'm hoping to finish up the G/S/C arc tonight. Mask of Ice is a weird villain though. I mean if this is their idea of an original villain then I'm not so impressed.... Well thus far I mean. I much rather see Giovanni again to be honest.

Not Lance though. I thought he was whiny. Like some kinda boy band reject or something. Actually I liked Bruno the most out of the elite 4.

So I'm aware of Blue and Silver's relationship too, but I am a bit confused. I mean does Silver see Blue as a sister or is he romantically fond of her?



> To me Jhoto was good, but it dragged a little.
> 
> Ruby and Saphire is fast pace.



Yeah it does seem like it is the longest arc thus far. I really want to see the Ruby and Sapphire arc.


----------



## shadowhighwind (May 9, 2010)

God, i hate the part where Crystal is the focus.
And really R/S arc is actually equal of long with G/S/C arc


----------



## Amatsu (May 9, 2010)

Well apparently I'll be seeing Gold and Silver again pretty soon, but yeah this portion with Crystal did seem rather long. I was starting to wonder when I'd see Gold and Silver again.

and Surge is pretty awesome. He fights mask of ice and isn't afraid of nothing.


----------



## Jinibea (May 9, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Featured Manga of the Month June 2010: Pokemon Special


Lets make it happen.


Amatsu said:


> Well now I'm actually around Crystal vs Suicune. I'm hoping to finish up the G/S/C arc tonight. Mask of Ice is a weird villain though. I mean if this is their idea of an original villain then I'm not so impressed.... Well thus far I mean. I much rather see Giovanni again to be honest.
> 
> Not Lance though. I thought he was whiny. Like some kinda boy band reject or something. Actually I liked Bruno the most out of the elite 4.
> 
> ...


Giovanni is too gar for jhoto. 

I didn't like lance much....didn't like yellow much either. I liked Agatha actually.


I think its romantic cause I think Silver has a thing for her.

Ruby will be your favorite 


shadowhighwind said:


> God, i hate the part where Crystal is the focus.
> And really R/S arc is actually equal of long with G/S/C arc



Me too....Crystals cool but.....seriously that many chapters to herself...


----------



## Amatsu (May 9, 2010)

bah but Surge is gar and he's in Johto. 

As for Yellow I actually do like her. Though I really think her team should be stronger as she seems like the weakest of the pokedex holders thus far.

Wasn't too fond of any of the elite 4 outside of Bruno. Lance was too whiny, Lorelei was too much of a bitch, and Agatha's motive for vengeance was just stupid in my opinion.

Oak is pretty gar though. Kinda surprising since he never does anything in the anime.  Mewtwo and Blaine are also very badass. 

Can't wait to see what Ruby is like, and as for Crystal she's not too bad, but I feel that her plot sort of sidetracked the main plot too much.


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Jinibea (May 10, 2010)

All of Giovanni vs Red fights are


----------



## Amatsu (May 10, 2010)

Giovanni is a man among men.


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUU

how did Amatsu get farther than I(since yesterday). On chapter 104 right now.


----------



## Amatsu (May 10, 2010)

I'm beginning the Ruby and Sapphire arc just now.

Best hurry up if you wanna catch up.


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 11, 2010)

aiya the update today went from 365 to 375. 

anyone else in the d/p arc yet?


----------



## Jinibea (May 11, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> I'm beginning the Ruby and Sapphire arc just now.
> 
> Best hurry up if you wanna catch up.





Stroev said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUU
> 
> how did Amatsu get farther than I(since yesterday). On chapter 104 right now.




I'm on FireRed and Leaf Green


----------



## Jinibea (May 11, 2010)

xingesealcmst said:


> aiya the update today went from 365 to 375.
> 
> anyone else in the d/p arc yet?



Nope I don't think so. The pokemon manga is just now getting a boost in popularity here


An if you want to know what happens for the missing chapters, Serebii always gives a good outline of what happened in the chapters.


----------



## Amatsu (May 11, 2010)

I'll soon be to D/P. I'm gonna read every single chapter up to the current one. I just wish they'd finish the scans for D/P. After all HG/SS just started.


----------



## Jinibea (May 11, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> I'll soon be to D/P. I'm gonna read every single chapter up to the current one. I just wish they'd finish the scans for D/P. After all HG/SS just started.



All the volumes of DP haven't even come out yet....in japan. So we have to wait for those, and then Platinum , then Heart Gold and Soul Silver. 

By the time scanalations for those are done Black and White Manga should be completed.


----------



## Amatsu (May 12, 2010)

Wow... I never thought I'd say this.... Nah of course I did, but Team Aqua and Team Magma are just as awful characters as they were in the games and the anime.

I mean honestly. Not even this manga could save them. They are just that lame. I'd rather see Team Rocket or Team Galactic.Thank goodness TR is coming back next arc.

Ruby and Sapphire are awesome though. Though I wish Ruby would hurry up and get some ribbons. After all Sapphire has 3 badges already.


----------



## Jinibea (May 12, 2010)

The way Sapphire got her badges were lame....she didn't battle for most of them


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 12, 2010)

I've read up to Volume 32.


----------



## Kirito (May 12, 2010)

Uh, so yeah people. Started this manga last night as I was looking for new material to read and went to MT. Stumbled upon this courtesy of the title bar, and from what I see it's really more epic than the anime (fuck Ash and his Thunder Armor/strike the horn crap).

I'm actually on Vol. 10 right now, starting with this new girl once again (Crystal? dunno).

I have two questions though:

1.) Why is Yellow horribly weak? Is it to not overpower her as she got that healing skill she got from Viridian Forest?

2.) Is Red the strongest Pokedex holder there is? I mean, from what I see it's gonna be hard for Gold (and the others, if there are more) to catch up to him.


----------



## Jinibea (May 12, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Uh, so yeah people. Started this manga last night as I was looking for new material to read and went to MT. Stumbled upon this courtesy of the title bar, and from what I see it's really more epic than the anime (fuck Ash and his Thunder Armor/strike the horn crap).
> 
> I'm actually on Vol. 10 right now, starting with this new girl once again (Crystal? dunno).
> 
> ...



Yellow is weak cause she doesn't like battleing. She likes being friends with pokemon. Plus she doesn't really go on adventures.


Red is the strongest pokedex holder. For Kanto.
Silver is the strongest Dex holder for Jhoto
and Ruby is the strongest dex holder for Hoen.


----------



## Amatsu (May 12, 2010)

Meh that's true. Sapphire's getting her badges as Kanto League Ash did.

Norman vs Ruby was pretty sweet, but I'd like to see Ruby actually get somewhere in the whole contest thing considering he's got no ribbons to show for it while Sapphire's gathering up the badges like they were nothing.


----------



## jazz189 (May 12, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Uh, so yeah people. Started this manga last night as I was looking for new material to read and went to MT. Stumbled upon this courtesy of the title bar, and from what I see it's really more epic than the anime (fuck Ash and his Thunder Armor/strike the horn crap).
> 
> I'm actually on Vol. 10 right now, starting with this new girl once again (Crystal? dunno).
> 
> ...



1. Its pretty much what Jinibea said Yellow is the weakest because she doesn't like battling.

2. Yes Red is the strongest dex holder. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He beats everyone when the dex holders join a tournament.


 Shouldn't be too surprising Red is a bit of a Blood Knight.


----------



## Krombacher (May 12, 2010)

Now Ive catched up with the manga 

I want volume 33
I want the platinum arc then
and then the HG/SS arc.

Im not a fan of the games anymore, but the manga 

I only want to see new generations pokemon to imagine how they will be used in the manga 

Lt. Surge(?) is the best character in the manga. Every arc he was in he kicked ass.


----------



## shadowhighwind (May 12, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> .2. Yes Red is the strongest dex holder.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually Emerald won the tournament


----------



## Totalus (May 12, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Emerald won the tournament




*Spoiler*: __ 




Wasn't that because Red was being nice?


----------



## Krombacher (May 12, 2010)

We didnt even see the tournement, nor did we see the results

Emerald probably won because it was his arc and his bandage but I think Red is stronger.


----------



## shadowhighwind (May 12, 2010)

Totalus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont know but they said that the winner of the tournament was going to get the tactics symbol and at the end of the chapter, the manga shows that Emerald won the tactics symbol,


----------



## Jinibea (May 12, 2010)

I would say when it comes to Dex Holders in power it would be

Red
Blue
Green
Silver 
Ruby
Gold 
Saphire
Crystal


I don't know where Emerald or Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, and Black and white (LOS) rank


Gold was a good battler, but he wasn't anywhere near as impressive as Ruby. Plus Ruby's got that whole "Oh he is a very very very stong fighter and potential thing going for him"


----------



## shadowhighwind (May 12, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I would say when it comes to Dex Holders in power it would be
> 
> Red
> Blue
> ...



I dont see how Green is below Blue. He is almost equal to Red, he should be above Blue.


----------



## Jinibea (May 12, 2010)

shadowhighwind said:


> I dont see how Green is below Blue. He is almost equal to Red, he should be above Blue.



Yeah see Blue is gary.

Cause the translations name I read on Mangatoshakon his name is blue.

I always new it was green just didn't know everyone else knew that..


----------



## Kirito (May 12, 2010)

I'm confused. Blue is Green? What is Green then?

Please, real names of characters please


----------



## Amatsu (May 13, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I'm confused. Blue is Green? What is Green then?
> 
> Please, real names of characters please



It's simple. The only characters names who were switched were Green and Blue.

Blue in the english version is Green in the Japanese version

Green in the english version is Blue in the Japanese version.

So the girl who is close friends with Silver is Blue.

Professor Oak's grandson is Green.


----------



## Fran (May 13, 2010)

I just re-read the Kanto Gym Leaders vs Johto Gym Leaders.

 Excellent.


----------



## Amatsu (May 13, 2010)

I'm around 241 right now... and I have to put up with Wally as a main character.... oy....I sense things are about to become boring.

But Norman is awesome. If he fought Red or Giovanni. He'd hit them in the face just cause he fucking can.


----------



## Kirito (May 13, 2010)

Why is Ruby so gay


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 13, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> I'm around 241 right now... and I have to put up with Wally as a main character.... oy....I sense things are about to become boring.
> 
> But Norman is awesome. If he fought Red or Giovanni. He'd hit them in the face just cause he fucking can.


Wally is a pretty cool guy, and his arc is really short anyway.

And Giovanni would punch Norman back in the face.


----------



## Kirito (May 13, 2010)

293 right now ... even though Mewtwo is 1st Gen Legendary he's duking it out with Deoxys ... just goes to show that the first gen is still very much in the race of powerlevels

And what was that Mr. Giovanni is your father Silver bit ... it sucks ... reminds me of Star Wars too much


----------



## Amatsu (May 13, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Wally is a pretty cool guy, and his arc is really short anyway.
> 
> And Giovanni would punch Norman back in the face.



Oh good. Then the two would have a good ol' fashioned manly beat down contest then. 

I'm around chapter 250 now. I'll be entering the FireRed/LeafGreen arc soon. Can't wait as I'm pretty sick of Team Aqua/Magma.


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2010)

I can't believe Gold is at the bottom of power chart of Dex holders.


----------



## livinlaravers (May 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I can't believe Gold is at the bottom of power chart of Dex holders.



It makes perfect sense Red,Green,Blue,Ruby are much better trainers.
Not too sure about Silver though


----------



## Amatsu (May 14, 2010)

Yeah I always thought Gold was mid to high tier at the most. Maybe not close to Red or Green, but still high up there.

Anyways I'm on chapter 270. Beginning the FireRed/LeafGreen arc. Yay to see Giovanni again and all the old gang.


----------



## Kirito (May 14, 2010)

I'm hating Emerald for the moment. He doesn't even have half the talent of Ruby and Sapphire, and he WINS the fucking tourney


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Uh, so yeah people. Started this manga last night as I was looking for new material to read and went to MT. Stumbled upon this courtesy of the title bar, and from what I see it's really more epic than the anime (fuck Ash and his Thunder Armor/strike the horn crap).
> 
> I'm actually on Vol. 10 right now, starting with this new girl once again (Crystal? dunno).
> 
> ...



Yellow's Pokemon's power and combat ability is synced with her own feelings. Usually they're low level 30s(IIRC) but when their feelings are synced and stuff, they are high level 80s. At least that's what I can recall.



> 2.) Is Red the strongest Pokedex holder there is? I mean, from what I see it's gonna be hard for Gold (and the others, if there are more) to catch up to him.



I don't think they're supposed to catch up.


----------



## shadowhighwind (May 14, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Yeah I always thought Gold was mid to high tier at the most. Maybe not close to Red or Green, but still high up there.



I actually think that Gold is better than Blue (girl), she is so high in that, she doesnt battle much.


----------



## Amatsu (May 15, 2010)

I've made it to the Battle Pike in the Emerald arc. Emerald so far doesn't seem too annoying at the moment. Though I didn't expect the frontier brains to be such jerks. XD


----------



## Kirito (May 15, 2010)

Wow Amatsu, I actually passed you? Lol.

Anyway, I'm wondering why the manga in MT cuts off at the part where Platina battles that Water-type Gym Leader and skips to where her


*Spoiler*: __ 



father was kidnapped


----------



## Amatsu (May 15, 2010)

Yeah I noticed that too when I go to the page. everything between 365 and 375 is missing.


----------



## Kirito (May 15, 2010)

I now know the reason. It's because the guys doing 365 and 375 are different.

Anyway, I'm feel that Diamond is the most normal out of the Dex holders. He's the one needing training the most, and the P/D/D arc is the most normal arc (going on a journey, meeting friends, battling gym leaders, basically the game format).


----------



## Jinibea (May 15, 2010)

Blue is higher then Gold cause she has the three legendary birds at her disposal.

The only dex holders that can beat that its Red and Green.

Ruby is by far stronger the his rivals and Johto dex holders. Bar silver...maybe thats debatable.


Anyways I haven't gotten to Diamond and Pearl...I'm not to thrilled with it. Idk I just don't think it will be good as all the other sagas.


----------



## livinlaravers (May 15, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Blue is higher then Gold cause she has the three legendary birds at her disposal.



That and plus she has the third highest level team. (Red having the highes and Green the second highest)

Gold pokemon levels are like 46 meanwhile Blue are like level 68- 80


----------



## Amatsu (May 15, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I now know the reason. It's because the guys doing 365 and 375 are different.
> 
> Anyway, I'm feel that Diamond is the most normal out of the Dex holders. He's the one needing training the most, and the P/D/D arc is the most normal arc (going on a journey, meeting friends, battling gym leaders, basically the game format).



ah I see. Well I hope they fill in the gap soon cause I'll just stop and wait for those chapters to appear before reading 375 and up.

Honestly I've felt every saga was good thus far. Even though most of them felt pretty dragged out. But I've definitely enjoyed the characters and storylines more than I would the anime. Though I admit I still enjoy watching the anime.

I just think the manga has a lot more depth to it. Especially when you have older characters meeting up with new ones. I wonder when we'll see the D/P/P gang meet up with all the other pokedex users.

I'm also surprised that Lucario wasn't given a cool role like Mewtwo and Deoxy


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2010)

It's nice that we have new chapters but what's with the 10 chapter skip?


----------



## Kirito (May 15, 2010)

Like I said the guys doing 365 and 375 are different people. Instead of making one person do all the work, they're dividing it among themselves.

D/P/P arc is promising, especially those last few chapters. I gather that this arc is already done in Japan and they're already in the HGSS arc (


----------



## Stroev (May 15, 2010)

I think they are.


----------



## Jinibea (May 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It's nice that we have new chapters but what's with the 10 chapter skip?



Two different people are scanning.

If your dieing to know go to serebii


----------



## Fabian the Fastman (May 16, 2010)

The part where Platina revealed her full name to Dia and Pearl IMHO is one of the best moments of the DPP chapter. It carried that same sense of emotional intensity that drew me into the series in the first place and which has been lacking in the anime for a very long time.

If Platina's out to save "two important people" in the Platinum arc, and she's all alone... I wonder what happened to Dia and Pearl?



Amatsu said:


> Yeah I always thought Gold was mid to high tier at the most. Maybe not close to Red or Green, but still high up there.
> 
> Anyways I'm on chapter 270. Beginning the FireRed/LeafGreen arc. Yay to see Giovanni again and all the old gang.



Yup... So far, FRLG is my favorite chapter; loaded with epicness and emotion all the way, especially Mewtwo vs. Deoxys and the aftermath.

I read on mangafox, but I hear from my friend that they have virus issues as well...


----------



## Amatsu (May 16, 2010)

Kinda bites that the only places you can read Pokemon Special are on the sites with the virus issues that are never taken care of.


----------



## Fabian the Fastman (May 16, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I dropped it after the G/S/C arc. How's the R/S/E arc?



R/S/E IMHO picks up slow, but it heats up.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Norman and Wallace's deaths are both extremely memorable as well. They really show a lot of character depth. Still, fucking Maxie setting Norman's corpse on fire >_>




I hear ya Amatsu... They're the only ones that are as up to date as possible, but I'm scared to go on mangafox a lot of the time after my friend told me that mangafox had viruses...


----------



## Jinibea (May 16, 2010)

Just get nortion. 

That virus is just for money. You get it once and its never comeing back.


Worked fr me.


----------



## Amatsu (May 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> AtniVirus/spyware/whatever Soft, right?
> 
> Had that before, just used some modifcations(proxy change, doing something befor ethe computer booted up by pressing F8, then System Restore).



Yeah that's it.

I did the same thing to get it off my computer too. I really hope they fix the site. But I think from now on I'll be reading it at the library cause I don't care if their computers get infected by something.


----------



## Stroev (May 16, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Yeah that's it.
> 
> I did the same thing to get it off my computer too. I really hope they fix the site. But I think from now on I'll be reading it at the library cause *I don't care if their computers get infected by something*.


Obviously you don't have the heart of a _caring trainer_ if you think like that. You'll never be the best there ever was with that kind of attitude, sir.


----------



## Amatsu (May 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Obviously you don't have the heart of a _caring trainer_ if you think like that. You'll never be the best there ever was with that kind of attitude, sir.



You're right.... I'm sorry.

I want to be the best there ever was.


----------



## Kirito (May 17, 2010)

Lucario egg chapter out.

Hmph, I need more than a chapter a day for me to get satisfied.


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 17, 2010)

ahhh i read the summaries for the gym battle that's missing. want to see it so badly haha.


----------



## Amatsu (May 17, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> They all have viruses.
> 
> 
> MangaToshakon and One manga actually get rid of the problem.
> ...



So basically none of them were ever really virus free in the first place, and I should just take a chance instead of being scared away from the site.

Guess that makes sense. I suppose I'll try the site again tonight and hope I don't get infected.


----------



## Stroev (May 17, 2010)

Mangafox _would_ be the only one. Damn pop ups and ads.


----------



## Amatsu (May 18, 2010)

I've made it to chapter 342. So I've just gotten to Roark in the D/P/P arc.

Though so far I'm not really all that impressed with Diamond and Pearl character wise. I do like Platinum though.

And all the food jokes are kinda annoying after awhile.


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2010)

Will read this alongside GaoGaiGar, just need to finish another series.

I did manage to tack on another 10 chapters off(on 110 right now).


----------



## Jinibea (May 18, 2010)

I'm on 300. Giovanni and Deoxys vs Red and Mewtwo was good, but not my favorite fight in the series.


----------



## Amatsu (May 19, 2010)

After may trials I have finally made it to the Crasher Wave battle. I've officially caught up... Well until chapters 366 to 374 come out. I'm not reading the other chapters till then.


----------



## Kirito (May 21, 2010)

So it's Pearl's turn amirite. He stumbled onto something we all know lol


----------



## Fabian the Fastman (Jun 4, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> I've made it to chapter 342. So I've just gotten to Roark in the D/P/P arc.
> 
> Though so far I'm not really all that impressed with Diamond and Pearl character wise. I do like Platinum though.
> 
> And all the food jokes are kinda annoying after awhile.



Eh, it really takes off IMHO after Platina reveals her full name to Dia and Pearl.

Now that's some character development long-absent from the anime.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2010)

Has the chapter skip been fixed yet?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it takes off AFTER the two bodyguards die.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 4, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Has the chapter skip been fixed yet?



From the looks of it they scanalate a volume a month. 

Theres always different providers so we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 5, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I think it takes off AFTER the two bodyguards die.



Actually I have to agree with this.

and no the gap hasn't been closed yet.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like there not fixing the gap. There going on to the next volume. Sucks, oh well I can give you guys a link to Serebii if you want.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright, now onto chapter 130.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2010)

So, are there any sites to read this on apart from Mangafox? 

I'm up to the D/P arc.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 3, 2010)

Not sure if posted, but FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 3, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Not sure if posted, but FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-



I've seen it on /a/.  It's gotta be fake.  Life isn't fair enough to give us an adaptation of Special.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 3, 2010)

Heh, same source(okay, for me it was /m/, but whatever).


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, it's been posted everywhere there I think.

I want to hit whoever made it with a giant metal bat though.  I died inside a little when I realized it was fake.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 3, 2010)

i was like FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


then i looked down and saw it was fake

but oh well.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree with the hit whoever made it with a metal bat 


that's fucking messed up


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 3, 2010)

You can tell its fake, I mean really? 12 episodes?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2010)

Whoever made that deserves to burn in hell.


----------



## Bender (Jul 4, 2010)

^

No, they deserve to have their genitals beaten with a wooden and metal bat.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2010)

I wouldn't have minded it as an OVA. Plus Red's story was like only 30 chapters long.

Still  over it.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2010)

We're up to Ch. 387 right? Vs Snover is the title.

Still not updated. It's still at the part where Platina challenges Candace

EDIT: I found up to 389


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2010)

Gold vs. The Mask of ice is by far the best kick-ass battle in the manga   

Not to mention my favorite pek pek


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2010)

I concur.

Mewtwo vs Deoxys


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2010)

Volume 33 Chuang Yi versions out. somebody upload them


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2010)

Scan for ch.365 is out now.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Scan for ch.365 is out now.



This is great news.


----------



## Heretic (Sep 22, 2010)

are they making a black and white version too? of the manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

Scan for ch.366 is now released. Things are picking up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2010)

Great seeing that Ch.367 has been released as well.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Sep 26, 2010)

glad to see that they're finally filling the missing chapters in between.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2010)

^Yeah, I decided not to read the scans for ch.385-394 until the missing chapters have been scantlated.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 26, 2010)

Is Diamond/Pearl still shitty?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

dunno, it´s shitty? I put it on hold after the emerald saga finished


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2010)

I put the series on hold until the chapters that were skipped were scanned. It's nice to see that they are finally getting to them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2010)

And the chapters keep on rolling:

Ch.368


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2010)

It is like Christmas came early this year :33.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2010)

And Ch.369 follows up....

Just when I finished reading ch.368


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2010)

Where can i find the older series like FRLG?


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 29, 2010)

So there will be Black/White manga part, yeah


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 29, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Scan for ch.365 is out now.





Flawed Perfection said:


> Scan for ch.366 is now released. Things are picking up.





Flawed Perfection said:


> Great seeing that Ch.367 has been released as well.





Flawed Perfection said:


> And the chapters keep on rolling:
> 
> Ch.368





Flawed Perfection said:


> And Ch.369 follows up....
> 
> Just when I finished reading ch.368




Thaaaaaaaaaaaaank you 

Could you PM me when you find more chapters? :33


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2010)

Chapter 290


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2010)

*merges pokemon manga threads*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

Scan for ch.370 is out now.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn I need to catch up.

And Black/White will be coming soon, it seems.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Damn I need to catch up.
> 
> And Black/White will be coming soon, it seems.



Same.

Anyone know how long the timeskip between HG/SS and B/W is or if there is a timeskip at all?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2010)

A well place Manzai act can apparently patch up any relationship.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2010)

And B/W manga is out it seems, with Gold's Togetic evolving into

woops spoilers


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 3, 2010)

It's like Christmas :33

And Jasper, where are the B/W chapters?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2010)

Scan for ch.371 is now out.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow.  Seven chapters in a little under 2 weeks.  That's impressive.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 4, 2010)

It's nice they're filling in the gaps but I'm awaiting them to be put up on whatever manga scan sites remain.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2010)

It's on manga scan sites already. You just have to look HAAAARRRDDDEEEERRR

off-paneled by mid-tiers I see

so yeah


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2010)

Scan for ch.372 is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2010)

Scan for ch.373 is out.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2010)

no one answered my question, *wants to find FRLG chapters*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2010)

Scan for ch.374 is out now.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Oct 10, 2010)

what's this? we're caught up now?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 11, 2010)

Legend said:


> no one answered my question, *wants to find FRLG chapters*





jasper222 said:


> It's on manga scan sites already. You just have to look HAAAARRRDDDEEEERRR
> 
> ch.35
> 
> so yeah



I answered it a long time ago ...


----------



## blux (Oct 13, 2010)

So, I marathon-read upto chap 394 (end of vol 35). I'm guessing the rest isn't scantalated yet? I'm looking for it everywhere, but found nothing yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2010)

Scan for ch.396 has been released.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2010)

I can't find them anywhere on the online readers. chapters 366-374 I mean.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Oct 23, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> It's on manga scan sites already. You just have to look HAAAARRRDDDEEEERRR
> 
> This for me
> 
> so yeah





jasper222 said:


> I answered it a long time ago ...





Amatsu said:


> I can't find them anywhere on the online readers. chapters 366-374 I mean.



i thought this was clear enough.... it's all in the thread.  on this exact page, even.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.397 has now been released.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmh...I wonder which Lake the bomb actually blew up? 


*Edit:*

Scan for ch.398 is out now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2010)

Scan for ch.399 and Ch.400 are now out.
*
Edit:*

Ch.401 has been released as well.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2010)

Any news on what happened for the HG/SS arcs(if there were any)?

And aside from that, I'm far behind and it looks like it'll be a while before I can get back on track.


----------



## blux (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like it was Lake Valor all along, I had a feeling it'd be that one. Oh and Dia has got himself into an interesting situation.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2010)

And now we have ch.402 being released.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

And now we have the scantlation for Ch.403 out now.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 29, 2010)

Finally caught up. Heh I can't wait to see the big battle with Dalgia and Palkia coming up. I guess that means we'll get into the Platinum and HG/SS arc soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

I wonder if Platinum will have a full team by the time all 3 characters reunite with one another?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

Loving the pace of the releases:

Ch.404


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2010)

Scantlation for Pokemon B&W Ch.1 is out now.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Nov 18, 2010)

So we're skipping Platinum and HG/SS to go to B&W and play catch up?

Any idea where B&W fit in, regarding the timeline of Adventures?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2010)

Ah ha ha N is such a weeping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Poor guy.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 1, 2010)

this place

New pics out. Click on the 3rd button from the left on the bar below.

Preview


*Spoiler*: __ 








White. DOSE LEGS


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow most of Team Plasma kinda look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Platinum (Dec 1, 2010)

Just caught up on the scans. Good stuff.



Stroev said:


> Wow most of Team Plasma kinda look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



They kinda do


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2010)

Black is such a ham.  


Also damn you N  you ruined the chapter ending of chapter one  for me! 

Goddamn sissy bastard.


----------



## raphxenon (Dec 3, 2010)

when will Clair and Caithlin appear on B/W


----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2010)

Check it out a FanAnime 

Pokemon Special OP

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akb_2_BhutI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


More

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEMuwSvAsec&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsNm1bWB9AY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7WN8hlLzNo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

:kingstoneflashryoma:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2010)

Because no one has the pokeballs to make a Pokemon Special Adventures Anime, we have these fanmade intros. And I have to say I loved all of them particularly the first one.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2010)

Seriously how have we not had a Pokemon Special Anime? It's one of the great mysteries of the world.

The current Pokemon Anime should of been put out of it's misery years ago, and a Special anime would kick all kinds of ass.

Anyways we have about a week or so until we get the next volume.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2010)

^

The shot with Gold made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bender said:


> Check it out a FanAnime
> 
> Pokemon Special OP
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akb_2_BhutI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



This one is pretty good.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2010)

Aye, btw when will we get scans of Heart Gold Soul Silver?

Also you guys think Gold can take a step in badass and be as cool as Red when he clashed with Giovanni FRGL arc? 

Honestly, I wish that Pichu of his would evolve into a goddamn Raichu 

I wanna see someone other then Lt. Surge make Raichu look epic. 

But yeah my main point:



or



Who do you like more?


----------



## Kirito (Dec 16, 2010)

Red. I can relate more with Gold since his skills are pretty much average, but I like Red more.

We'll get HGSS when we finish Pt arc 

And it doesn't make sense skipping to the BW chaps


----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2010)

^

PT arc?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd kill for a OVA of just the FRLG arc if they didn't want to go ahead and animate the entire series. Red versus Giovani rematch is a story that must be told to the masses.



Bender said:


> ^
> 
> PT arc?



Platina Berlitz arc...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, that will never happen.


----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> I'd kill for a OVA of just the FRLG arc if they didn't want to go ahead and animate the entire series. Red versus Giovani rematch is a story that must be told to the masses.



Unfortunately, TV Tokyo has a heavy case of stupidity to even consider it. 




> Platina Berlitz arc...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


My god they're still not done with that arc yet? It should be well over by now. 

Also I'm re-reading through all the Pokemon Adventure chapters to go over every single bit of info but I'm curious about this bit: What has happened to Sird? Last I read about him he handed over the Guile armor to Archie. When I went on Bulbapedia.Bulbagarden.net it said that shewas apart of Team Galactic. Has Sird given the reason why he's apart of their group yet?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

Gold and his pool stick.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you, KY.


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally I found it  reading like a manic tonight


----------



## xingesealcmst (Dec 26, 2010)

They also released BW Ch2, for those interested.

And some raw for HGSS, which apparently won't get scanned for quite a while D:


----------



## Kirito (Dec 26, 2010)

BW opinions: Team Plasma people are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Karakusa town reminded me of Karakura town.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2010)

Platina sure is lucky getting training and a gym badge by battling Volkner.

As for BW, people sleeping outdoors while pokemon get special VIP treatment? 
And Team Plasma at the very least oblige some of societies rules with acquiring a building permit.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow I really need to catch up sometime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2010)

And Now Ch.406 is out.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, fast releases are fast. 

Not that that's a bad thing of course.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow. I am loving this.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 27, 2010)

So... Is this manga good? Is it worth checking out?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice way of ending the latest chapter with the Cynthia versus Cyrus showdown. 



Narutofann12 said:


> So... Is this manga good? Is it worth checking out?



It's much more entertaining than the anime version with  completely different storyline and main protagonists.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, it's definitely worth reading. The characters are all pretty awesome, and the manga is based on the games but with a twist.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 27, 2010)

Exacta!

Red>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ash


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Dec 28, 2010)

Pokemon manga ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2010)

Things are finally getting interesting now that all three pokedex owners are in the same building. Dia should be able to hold out for a bit more...


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks as usual.

I must say I missed the Dexholders.


----------



## Kei (Dec 30, 2010)

Still got 200 hundred more to go...


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 30, 2010)

Im going to pick up where I left off.
(I read, Red's story, Yellows Story, and Red's story again with Mewtwo vs Deoxys)
So to pick up where I left off would be Gold's story, my issue is that I was at the beginning and I know it always starts off slow, but something about Gold irked me, how far into his story until the main action/threat appears? Im assuming when he reaches like Goldenrod or something but I have no idea how many chapters in.
I don't want to pick up if it takes up half the arc before anything relevant happens Q_Q.
Otherwise i'll just skip Gold...but I don't want too.


----------



## lovelycessa (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a big big fan of Pokemon.... super....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2010)

Kind of surprised that 3 Team Galactic members are taking care of 6 gym leaders. You'd think the fight would go in the latter's favor.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks KY, if I'm close, thats wonderful
I'll be back here when im caught up


----------



## blux (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG it's Sird!


----------



## Kirito (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










black and white first meeting with N

make of it what you will


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2011)

Pokemon B&W Ch.3 is out.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 10, 2011)

Why did they separate the Black/white saga from the original thing?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kind of surprised that 3 Team Galactic members are taking care of 6 gym leaders. You'd think the fight would go in the latter's favor.



Well, that'd depend on the Gym Leaders. Some of them haven't even got Pok?mon over Level 20.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 10, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Why did they separate the Black/white saga from the original thing?



I suppose it's easier to skip ahead to BW than to wait for Platinum/HGSS.  Especially since as of now, BW has absolutely nothing relevant to the previous arcs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2011)

Not quite sure, but I'm a bit peeved at Black getting his ass kicked by N...


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 11, 2011)

The best Pokemon talent agent...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 11, 2011)

I liked the first three chapters of BW. When can we expect the fourth chapter to come out?

Also, N was awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2011)

*New Pok?mon Manga to Run in Shonen Sunday Mag in March*



> Posters and flyers at the Jisedai World Hobby Fair Winter '11 event have announced on Sunday that a new manga series based on Nintendo's Pok?mon games will launch in Shogakukan's Weekly Shonen Sunday magazine in March. The February issue of Tsukuru magazine had said last week that a Pok?mon manga will run in Shonen Sunday this spring to expand the market. Pok?mon manga have previously run in Shogakukan's Monthly Corocoro Comic magazine and related publications, which are aimed at younger readers than Shonen Sunday.
> 
> Corocoro Comic has bucked the industrywide trend and added readers, while Shonen Sunday's readership has eroded. For the past two years, Corocoro Comic actually garnered higher verified circulation numbers than its sibling publication; Corocoro Comic had 950,834 in 2010, compared to Shonen Sunday's 678,917.
> 
> The newest generation of Pok?mon games, Pocket Monsters: Black and Pocket Monsters: White, launched in Japan last September, and Nintendo will ship them in the United States on March 6. Pocket Monsters: Best Wishes!, the anime based on these new Pok?mon games, has been airing in Japan since September.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome!

Thanks, Kira


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 12, 2011)

So did they finish scanning D/P and HG/SS?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 12, 2011)

Someone tell me when one of the Kanto trio returns.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 12, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Someone tell me when one of the Kanto trio returns.



Never               .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2011)

N has good intentions and probably what most sane people would think who have come across pokemon for the first time, but nothing is ever Black and White. There's always a shade of gray. 




Vino said:


> So did they finish scanning D/P and HG/SS?



Nope, the latest scan available is Ch.412


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> Never               .



I refuse to believe


----------



## Kirito (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1) Palkia's Spacial Rend has the ability to distort dimensions on the receiver apart from doing damage, while Dialga's Roar of Time has the ability to actually turn back time and 'undo' events apart from doing damage
> 
> 2) We actually don't know if the Cherrim Gardenia gave Platinum evolved from her Cherubi. She simply gave a Cherrim to her
> 
> ...






spoiler for DP arc end


*Spoiler*: __ 









spoiler for images for DP arc end


----------



## Motochika (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello I'm new to these forums and while I have heard of the Pokeman Manga I'm not sure where to begin? I'm interested in it because I've heard it's quite different from the anime/games. 

Would anybody mind telling me where to begin?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2011)

I suggest you begin at chapter 1.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 8, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I suggest you begin at chapter 1.



Well what I meant was does each version have it's own set of chapters? I mean like what is the first series being Red,Blue, Yellow? I"m not sure the order to follow.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 8, 2011)

It's just like reading any other manga. Start from chapter 1. The versions figure itself out in the process.

It goes like this:

Red/Green/Blue
Yellow
Gold/Silver/Crystal
Ruby/Sapphire
Fire Red/Leaf Green
Emerald
Diamond/Pearl
*Platinum
*Heart Gold/Soul Silver
Black/White

* means the order was switched up after the tanks were released.


----------



## Heretic (Mar 8, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Well what I meant was does each version have it's own set of chapters? I mean like what is the first series being Red,Blue, Yellow? I"m not sure the order to follow.



The Red Saga is first and is basically following Pokemon Red and Green. It begins in the first volume, V.1. You can find links via Google.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 8, 2011)

jasper222 said:


> It's just like reading any other manga. Start from chapter 1. The versions figure itself out in the process.
> 
> It goes like this:
> 
> ...



Alrighty that solves most of my questions. I'll begin reading.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

_1)_ Red, Blue and Green arc (the plot from the original games with their own twist)
_2)_ Yellow arc (completely unique plot following on from the previous arc)
_3)_ Gold, Silver and Crystal arc (the plot from the game with their own twist)
_4)_ Ruby and Sapphire arc (the plot from the games with their own twist)
_5)_ FireRed and LeafGreen arc (unique plot)
_6)_ Emerald arc (unique plot - based on Battle Frontier and follows up from previous arc's final chapter)
_7)_ Diamond and Pearl arc (follows the games plot with own twists)
_8)_ Platinum arc (based on Battle Frontier and involves Reverse World)
_9)_ HeartGold and SoulSilver arc (based on the game, not sure yet, as I haven't read it)
_10)_ Black and White arc (no idea) 

If you want the full details of the plot feel free to ask. I didn't include them in this post just in case you didn't want spoilers.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 28, 2011)

so ends the D/P Arc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2011)

Scans for Diamond and Pearl arc done with the Platinum arc (Battle Zone) now starting. At least she has some good reasons for heading to the Battle Zone since she's trying to find a method of bringing back those two body guards which I'm guessing are somewhere in the Distortion World.


----------



## jazz189 (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't know how many people have seen these (or rather heard them) but I think that its a treat for Pokemon Supe fans.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLjGBAS6opY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxakWPBSEYM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

also

419
420
421
and 
422 and Volume Batch


----------



## Kirito (Apr 20, 2011)

second video was supposed to be awesome except the group singing sucks

i guess black is a battler who bases everything on moves


----------



## crimsonshade (Jun 10, 2011)

i just started reading pokemon adventures, and then i saw this:
around
around
WTF????  that pikachu solo's onix with 1 ELECTRIC attack....this manga needs a reality check.

and then this
around
catching NPC pokemon...this dude is obviously using gameshark


----------



## Kirito (Jul 13, 2011)

Volume 29 released this July 28 I guess. Forgot the exact date, but I know it was this month. 28 or 29? Also, is Pokemon Zensho a good read? It's kinda similar to a certain Digimon series though.

BW spoilers. I don't get them, so can someone please tell me wtf is happening? Pics not in order.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 12, 2011)

BW is not as interesting as the original series IMO...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 12, 2011)

So are there any REAL couples besides Ruby/Sapphire?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2011)

Vino said:


> So are there any REAL couples besides Ruby/Sapphire?



By Volume 39 it's implied that Daisy and Bill have been living together for quite some time now, and Green asked Bill how his sister was, so I think they are.

Wallace and Winona are in an "It's complicated" relationship.

Wallene and her husband were married on a ship.

Sir Berlitz and Norman's assistant, Platinum's mom.

And a lot of others I don't want to get into. Buuuuut you mean Dexholders right?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 14, 2011)

At last


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 14, 2011)

pek            .


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

Chapter 424 is out.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kirito said:


> you mean Dexholders right?



Yeah             .


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2011)

Chapter 425 is out.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks yous


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2011)

asks for a spatial stasis

out now

or rather

yesterday


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 31, 2011)

Eh? Wasn't that one released way earlier?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2011)

really? i never knew.

the chapter's content i haven't seen yet though in previous chapters. it's platina undergoing palmer's facility.


----------



## blux (Aug 31, 2011)

Woo, Palmer's finally here


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2011)

I started reading this manga recently and I gotta have to say that it's awesome.

I read some chapters a while ago and I thought it was kinda lame, but now that I've read some more I actually find it really enjoyable.

I'm not that far yet, but so far, it's good, imo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though the decomposing zombie Psyduck kinda freaked me out, lol

Edit: And just now an Arbok got cut in half.. lolwow


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, the manga completely blows the anime out of the water IMO.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2011)

wtf don't post if there's no new update


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 5, 2011)

Make me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2012)

Why is B/W taking so long to come out?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2012)

What chapter are ya at?

Here is up to chapter 18


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah I thought a lot of chapters were out seeing that B/W 2 is coming out..


----------



## tgre (May 16, 2012)

just started this manga

finished the first pokemon indigo league where Red becomes champion

THIS IS HOW POKEMON SHOULD BE

it should parallel how we play the games. Not some fucking bullshit where the kid stays 10 years old forever and his pokemon that has been with him for two decades still has the capacity to get one-shotted by a level 2 rattata.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 16, 2012)

It's great, isn't it?


----------



## shinethedown (May 16, 2012)

byakuya blitzed yoruichi did the same thing while she was carrying ichigo

If anyone is interested, it has chapters 1 to 28 of Black and White, and some english chapters of Heart Gold and Soul Silver.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2012)

^thanks man


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2012)

Does anybody else really miss the original Kanto Trio? We haven't seen them in ages.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 18, 2012)

^I do.

I must advise his majesty... to adjust the strength of our blut"

DPPT arc just ended. HGSS arc here we come


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2012)

Who wouldn?t miss those three? They?ve been the most badass protagonists till now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 18, 2012)

When are they going to pick up B/W? it has been months...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2012)

And so Heart Gold officially kicks off:


Ch.442


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2012)

Motherfucking Gold trying to hold back Arceus


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 31, 2012)

Motherfucking Gold needs to beat Arceus upside the head with his pool cue.

Nevertheless I'm looking forward to the Heart Gold Soul Silver chapters. I've been putting off BW until after this arc.

Also since the manaphy pokemon ranger comic is canon is the Darkrai one also canon?

In which case what other side pokemon comics tie into the manga?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2012)

As awesome as Gold is, I want the arc to shift over to the Kanto Trio already. It's been years since I've seen them!


----------



## Kirito (Aug 2, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> As awesome as Gold is, I want the arc to shift over to the Kanto Trio already. It's been years since I've seen them!



You mean Kanto Quartet.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't count Yellow in because she's special. But yes, technically it's Kanto Quartet.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2012)

We need Kanto quartet at least to have some panel time, I have no problem with DPP but we lacked badassery there.


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome manga


> have no problem with DPP but we lacked badassery there.


Same here,DDP is just full of jokes and stuff not as epic as the other arc(maybe I sure keep reading,I'm only at when the boss show up)


----------



## Kirito (Aug 2, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> We need Kanto quartet at least to have some panel time, I have no problem with DPP but we lacked badassery there.



Diamond not good enough for you? Holding back 2 gods isn't badass?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2012)

That was badass but Red and Gold are still taking him down in that department though.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 3, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> That was badass but Red and *Green* are still taking him down in that department though.



Fixed for greater accuracy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 4, 2012)

In terms of badassery and general awesomeness, Red and Green are virtually unmatched. Dia _held back _two gods? Red and Green would _beat _the two gods.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 4, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> In terms of badassery and general awesomeness, Red and Green are virtually unmatched. Dia _held back _two gods? Red and Green would _beat _the two gods.



That remains to be seen. As of now only Diamond has had the feat of holding back 2 Legendaries.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2012)

Gold will hold back the god among gods that should be able to stomp the other two

I don?t think anyone will reach the badassery of Kanto chars though


----------



## Kirito (Aug 4, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Gold will hold back the god among gods that should be able to stomp the other two
> 
> I don?t think anyone will reach the badassery of Kanto chars though



I hate you. Don't use Gold, he's unfair


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2012)

No he`s not

chapter 443


----------



## Kirito (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice to see old characters again, but I see Will still can't ditch the mask huh.

This Aipom critical hit is bullcrap. Anyway, when are we gonna meet Crystal


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 8, 2012)

Kirito said:


> That remains to be seen. As of now only Diamond has had the feat of holding back 2 Legendaries.



Red's best buddies with Mewtwo though.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 11, 2012)

And is Deoxys' brother, as well as Mew's pal.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2012)

Deoxys and Mewtwo vs Dialga and Palkia .. interesting matchup.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2012)

Damn....this is pretty awesome. just got done with Yellow Arc.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2012)

Get back here from time to time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2012)

Ch.444

Just have to say, DAT TOGETARO

KY already posted the 445^


----------



## Kirito (Aug 21, 2012)

... why is Team Rocket still alive?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2012)

cause in GHSS Team Rocket is still there


----------



## Kirito (Aug 21, 2012)

meant it as a rhetorical question, but alright


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 11, 2012)

Why are Hearth Gold and Soul Silver chapters being released so slowlly?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 12, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Why are Hearth Gold and Soul Silver chapters being released so slowlly?



Because life's a bitch.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2012)

Because the tanks only get released every 6 months.


----------



## lucid1 (Oct 13, 2012)

is this shit worth reading up to a point?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2012)

Still worth reading even now.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 13, 2012)

Want to get back into this but the lack of Red is disheartening.
Will read HG/SS chapters for Gold & Silver but then im out of here  
All these god damn new protagonists and I can't even get some Red to fap to.


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Love what's happening so far.
Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had an answer for this:
Why was it that at least three different arcs (the whole Diamond and Pearl/Platinum arc(s), HGSS Arc, and B/W arc) were being made at the same time?
Also, any new B/W yet?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Want to get back into this but the lack of Red is disheartening.
> Will read HG/SS chapters for Gold & Silver but then im out of here
> All these god damn new protagonists and I can't even get some Red to fap to.



What you talkin' bout? Red's been in every arc sans DPP and BW.



Phx12 said:


> Love what's happening so far.
> Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had an answer for this:
> Why was it that at least three different arcs (the whole Diamond and Pearl/Platinum arc(s), HGSS Arc, and B/W arc) were being made at the same time?
> Also, any new B/W yet?



BW is done already.

DPP was being scanned, HGSS was being printed, and BW was being made. They were never made together.


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Kirito said:


> BW is done already.
> 
> DPP was being scanned, HGSS was being printed, and BW was being made. They were never made together.



Really? Huh. Well, thanks for the info.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 14, 2012)

Kirito said:


> What you talkin' bout? Red's been in every arc sans DPP and BW.



Not enough, and you know it.
It's time for him to Main character this chit again while bench pressing Yellow and high-fiving Green as his Poliwrath seismic tosses the fusion of Arceus, Dialgia, Palkia & Giratina.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2012)

As awesome as Red is, I don?t think Poli can do that


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, this has a thread. I had just recently got the box set for BW and imma get RB and GS box sets in christmas


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 14, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> As awesome as Red is, I don?t think Poli can do that


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Not enough, and you know it.
> It's time for him to Main character this chit again while bench pressing Yellow and high-fiving Green as his Poliwrath seismic tosses the fusion of Arceus, Dialgia, Palkia & Giratina.



Ah.

But then again, the arcs would just be about Red right? Don't worry. BW2 has the Pokemon World Tournament, I don't think Red will miss it for the world.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2012)

Actually if Red is missing in that,I would rage a lot


----------



## Kirito (Oct 14, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Actually if Red is missing in that,I would rage a lot



I would too, don't worry about it


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 16, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Not enough, and you know it.
> It's time for him to Main character this chit again while bench pressing Yellow and high-fiving Green as his Poliwrath seismic tosses the fusion of Arceus, Dialgia, Palkia & Giratina.



Blue too


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 16, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Blue too



Pokeball tits?
She can join in, but everyone knows all you need is Red and Green.
The fact that the HG/SS arc wasn't finished in 5 chapters clearly shows everyone is incompetent in comparison to R & G.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 16, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Pokeball tits?
> She can join in, but everyone knows all you need is Red and Green.
> The fact that the HG/SS arc wasn't finished in 5 chapters clearly shows everyone is incompetent in comparison to R & G.



She's older and wiser, and part of the 1st generation, which means she's also beast, and lets not forget that she proved to be smarted than the other trainers some times already, as she trolled Red in least twice.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 16, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Pokeball tits?
> She can join in, but everyone knows all you need is Red and Green.
> The fact that the HG/SS arc wasn't finished in 5 chapters clearly shows everyone is incompetent in comparison to R & G.



You have something against Green's main squeeze?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2012)

Who has something against Blue?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2012)

Pok?mon World Tournament wouldn't be much of a contest with Red in it.


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Pok?mon World Tournament wouldn't be much of a contest with Red in it.



Ruby>Red. Truth and you know it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2012)

That's silly. 

On a more serious note, I do think Ruby could potentially give Red trouble but I doubt he could beat him. The only dex holders who can potentially rival him are Green and Emerald. I'm unsure about Platinum and Pearl, though - I skimmed their arc.


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2012)

You kidding me? Ruby was trained since a kid to beat people using strategy. He IS the series JoJo.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's how I see it:

1a.) Red
1b.) Green - Angry Yellow
2.) Silver
3.) Blue - Ruby
3a.) Sapphire
4.) Crystal - Emerald
5.) Gold - Platinum
5a.) Diamond - Pearl
6.) Black
7.) White
8.) Yellow

How I see it anyway.



Original Sin said:


> You kidding me? Ruby was trained since a kid to beat people using strategy. He IS the series JoJo.



No, Emerald was the one beating everyone through strategy. He was using everything, from Potions to Items, to Type Matchups.

Ruby had potential going for him. Sapphire even remarked on his strength, not tactics.


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't accept Emerald's existence.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 16, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I can't accept Emerald's existence.



 

You and a million others.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 16, 2012)

Kirito said:


> You have something against Green's main squeeze?



Other then that she is neither Green nor Red?
Nothing. 

Tier list is flawed Kirito check mine

1.Red
2.Green
3. Who cares 

No but srs, only trainers whos adventures interest me are the Colours and G/S/C. Giovanni should get his own arc.


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2012)

I am sure that she is now called Green and not blue since she even dresses up as the leafgreen character.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2012)

^nope, she is still blue


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2012)

)

suck my dick


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2012)

sucking nothing cause there is nothing there


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2012)

the fuck? 
You did something

Here is a screen cap


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 17, 2012)

Note the first three words where it points out her name is actually Blue 

Reading, not even once.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2012)

Original jap name, Blue  I don?t give a damn how she is/should be called in the rest of the world


----------



## Ice (Oct 17, 2012)

In terms of Pokemon battling?
1. Red(wellnoshit)
2. Pissed off Yellow
3. Blue/Green(male)
4. IDGAF


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Other then that she is neither Green nor Red?
> Nothing.
> 
> Tier list is flawed Kirito check mine
> ...



Can't do anything about that, Pokespe is serialized in an 8-year old's magazine though.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 18, 2012)

Which means there's less time to explore more story arcs outside the game based ones, if this had an anime it would be a completelly different story tough.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 31, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> That's silly.
> 
> On a more serious note, I do think Ruby could potentially give Red trouble but I doubt he could beat him. The only dex holders who can potentially rival him are Green and Emerald. I'm unsure about Platinum and Pearl, though - I skimmed their arc.



I fucking love Red, and I usually wank him to death when I'm outside this thread... But quite honestly, from an unbiased, COMPLETELY OBJECTIVE point of view, Red's wins tended to be illegitimate.

Look at his battle against Giovanni and Green in the Kanto Championships.
-Giovanni had 4 Pokemon left to Red's 3 (2 were trapped in Pokeballs). He only won because he KOed the trainer, lmao.
-Green KOed about 5~ of Red's pokemon whereas Red KOed 3 of his. Then Red was declared the winner 
-In the Mewtwo vs. Deoxy rematch; Red had to use the barrier to let Mewtwo heal. It was awesome, but it showed that he was truly on the losing end of that.

He was a good strategist for his era, and he was indeed intuitive and clever. But he wasn't truly the strongest trainer in his generation, barring plot. IMHO, Ruby showed about as much battle talent as Red, and Emerald showed more tactical ability and cunning than both of them.

Don't get me wrong though. Red's a fucking beast, and he's bloody epic. But that doesn't change how he wasn't truly that strong, compared to certain others.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2012)

Ruby might have shown the same degree of talent as Red, but considering  how long he'd spent doing contests instead of battling (a great portion  of his life, since the Salamence incident took place when he was quite  young), I doubt he's achieved it like Red has, who spends literally  every waking moment battling with others. And then curb stomping them  mercilessly. 

Emerald is a different case, though. He showed tactical ability and cunning because he _had _to  and had the resources to do so: he couldn't rely purely on the  instincts and bond between himself and his Pok?mon like Red does because  they weren't that close, and he had trust issues back then. And unlike  Red, Emerald actually had items with him (or given to him, I can't  remember), meaning he could afford to do so. We've seen Red in desperate  situations, and he's just as innovative and creative as Emerald.

He can be as skilled or cunning as any of the other trainers, but he doesn't need to. His battle power is so high that in most circumstances, he can just attack head on to win or using generic battle tactics, without the need to resort to tricks.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 31, 2012)

What Ruby and Emerald don't have that Red have are the sheer power of Red's Pokemon. Look at their teams and tell me Red's doesn't beat them handily.

Also, is that true? Green beat 5 and Red beat 3? I don't remember so well. Also, new HGSS chapters are out.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't precisely remember the championship battle between Red and Green, but I remember that they were both fairly equal to each other, with Green getting a slight edge towards the end. What pushed Red over at the end was his super powered Thunderbolt, I believe.


----------



## armorknight (Dec 31, 2012)

Red tends to use a combination of power and strategy, which can itself be seen as a strategy. Manga battles also tend to be merciless on the trainers, which is another big reason why Red is so awesome and comes out on top.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 1, 2013)

Kirito said:


> What Ruby and Emerald don't have that Red have are the sheer power of Red's Pokemon. Look at their teams and tell me Red's doesn't beat them handily.
> 
> Also, is that true? Green beat 5 and Red beat 3? I don't remember so well. Also, new HGSS chapters are out.





Atlantic Storm said:


> I can't precisely remember the championship battle between Red and Green, but I remember that they were both fairly equal to each other, with Green getting a slight edge towards the end. What pushed Red over at the end was his super powered Thunderbolt, I believe.



There was a pretty big discrepancy in the number of pokemon used by both sides. I made a thread on it in Nintendo forums way back, complaining about it.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 1, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> He can be as skilled or cunning as any of the other trainers, but he doesn't need to. His battle power is so high that in most circumstances, he can just attack head on to win or using generic battle tactics, without the need to resort to tricks.



That's the thing about it though. Whereas Emerald almost always won through battle smarts, Red usually used a combination of battle street smarts and raw power.

He is, comparatively, weaker than Emerald from a purely tactical perspective.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 1, 2013)

Arguably, yeah. But do you really think a small tactical advantage over Red would allow Emerald to make up for the huge gap in experience and battle strength? This is Red we're talking about here. There's a reason why he's the leader of the Pok?dex Holders.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 1, 2013)

In a pure, out street fight to the death between the two? Hmm, Emerald has shown that while he is good, there are trainers he cannot beat simply because the opposite team is superior in terms of battle power or experience. Besides, Red is aggressive and vicious enough to use anything he needs to gain victory.

Red would probably win, but Emerald is still the better tactician. If you gave them equal items and equal Pokemon teams under a gym-style setting, Emerald would win without a doubt or at worst, a tie.

Also, where was it stated that Red is the leader of the Pokedex Holders? Got a link?


----------



## Kirito (Jan 1, 2013)

In the Emerald arc Gold was pretty much the leader.

Emerald is a tactician no doubt, but yes he lacks sheer power. I guess that's one advantage he doesn't have. Also, Emerald thrives under rules. The Kanto and Johto people don't.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2013)

Red beats everyone. Dude's awesome like that.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 1, 2013)

Gold was pretty much the guy who made all the plans in the Emerald arc, but spiritually Red has always been the leader of the Pok?dex Holders.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2013)

More like leader figure, he is the symbol of strength in the group I think. If it comes to leadrship like stuff Green and Gold seem more suited actually.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 1, 2013)

Still can't wait for the WT here. I wanna see Black's dreams get crushed when he faces Platinum of all people.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, N?s already crushing his dream the last time I read BW


----------



## Kirito (Jan 2, 2013)

Speaking of BW, Munna left Black right, since his dreams weren't delicious anymore? I just had some kind of epiphany.

I think Munna will come back _after_ Black wins and _before_ he battles N. The reason? He knows that he was wrong in leaving his trainer and that Black's already repented (since he was pretty much just using Munna as some kind of thought siphon). I also think that Black's head will contain not only the dream of winning the League, but of friendship and I daresay love as well. That mix is more delicious than a one-track mind.

I can only hope. Don't disappoint me, Kusaka!


----------



## Kirito (Jan 25, 2013)

spoiler for chapter 43

holy shit yellow you're.. TEAM ROCKET


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2013)

Wait wut??!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 25, 2013)

This looks fake.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 25, 2013)

nah bro .. 100% real.

apparently HGSS happens before DPPT.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2013)

I just wonder if we willever see a grown up yellow.


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2013)

She's probably under cover. How many chaps are translated btw?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Kirito said:


> spoiler for chapter 43
> 
> holy shit yellow you're.. TEAM ROCKET



Yellow how could you betray Red?! Even though he was a team rocket member at one time too...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh snap, I better start reading this again.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 26, 2013)

It is all according to Yellow's grand scheme. 

"Keikaku doori!"


----------



## Kirito (Jan 26, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> My favorites were:
> 
> Green vs Red
> Giovanni & Deoxys vs Red & Mewtwo
> ...



Has your opinion changed a bit?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> It is all according to Yellow's grand scheme.
> 
> "Keikaku doori!"



Well this change of events isn't as confusing as Giovanni. I can't tell whether he's good or evil anymore. He's become post SA2 Robotnik.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 24, 2013)

What's up with this manga? Is it weekly or monthly? And are different arc being serialized at the same time in different magazines? Did the Bleack and White 2 arc start already?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> What's up with this manga? Is it weekly or monthly? And are different arc being serialized at the same time in different magazines? Did the Bleack and White 2 arc start already?



It's a monthly manga series, and no, there is only one arc being serialized at any given time, the reason why there are different arcs being translated at the same time is because of how far back the translations are so I guess different groups are translating different arcs.

And not sure if Black&White 2 arc started yet since I put the series on an indefinite hold after the HG&SS arc.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2013)

B2W2 started already

the guy's a member of the interpol and the girl's a former plasma grunt.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2013)

heard the dude is a womanizer


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 25, 2013)

it's criminal they still have ash on the anime. every season of this was much better. can't wait for bw2.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 25, 2013)

I haven't read, has the original group been important latelly?



They're by far my 3 favortie characters of the manga, and while it's good to have a new protagonist every arc it also works against have them


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2013)

red special chapter came out, and it links to diamond so maybe they're coming back.

they're coming back for b2w2 maybe, because mewtwo's coming back right?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah maybe

Wonder if Red?s special or BW 2 will be translated anytime in the....... next 15 years?


----------

